# IPhone 8 Plus



## Subc

Looking for a Iphone 8 plus Sim Free anyone and idea where to get a good deal.


----------



## Andyblue

Not seen any on offer that are new, seen a few recent upgrades on offer for sale, but the reduction in price wasn't worth the purchase (if that makes sense). 

If you're after a new one, Apple, John Lewis...


----------



## Subc

Cheers Andy, Hopefully the boxing day sales turn up something.


----------



## Andyblue

Subc said:


> Cheers Andy, Hopefully the boxing day sales turn up something.


Yes, I'm keeping an eye open for a couple of possible bits...

Have a good one


----------



## Jue

I Always use John Lewis when I buy my iPhone as you get 2 years warrnty, if you buy from Apple you only get 1 years warrnty unless you buy the Apple care.


----------



## Bustanut

Curry’s/pc world have them for £779.


----------



## Subc

Thanks after all that, Son bought a Samsung 8 Plus and free smart watch.amazing screen and camera. Appreciate all your help.


----------



## Actrosman

Jue said:


> I Always use John Lewis when I buy my iPhone as you get 2 years warrnty, if you buy from Apple you only get 1 years warrnty unless you buy the Apple care.


I know this is a bit outdated now but......I'd had my 6plus for well over 18 months when it it developed a blank line across the screen.....couldn't find the receipt but went in to our store and showed the guy the problem, he ran some tests on it and confirmed there was a hardware issue....asked when I purchased it, told him I couldn't remember so he swiped my card and gave me the date I got it......it was 10 days shy of being 2 years old! His words were 'not many people know this as the shops don't like to let on, because it costs them but under the consumer rights thing, u get 2 years on electricals..... walked out with a brand new, boxed 6plus....have a look at what Apple say https://tinyurl.com/l7zjlb3


----------



## Darlofan

Actrosman said:


> I know this is a bit outdated now but......I'd had my 6plus for well over 18 months when it it developed a blank line across the screen.....couldn't find the receipt but went in to our store and showed the guy the problem, he ran some tests on it and confirmed there was a hardware issue....asked when I purchased it, told him I couldn't remember so he swiped my card and gave me the date I got it......it was 10 days shy of being 2 years old! His words were 'not many people know this as the shops don't like to let on, because it costs them but under the consumer rights thing, u get 2 years on electricals..... walked out with a brand new, boxed 6plus....have a look at what Apple say https://tinyurl.com/l7zjlb3


Same for anything you buy. Consumer law says it must last a reasonable amount of time. Most people moan about things breaking a few weeks after the guarantee runs out when in reality if you know your rights it's really easy to get it repaired or more often than not replaced.


----------



## Arvi

Anyone used the Apple Upgrade Program? I pay £15/monthh sim only on a iphone6 since its been out of contract with high allowances for data and minutes. Most tarriffs with any decent data seem to be £50/month+ and then you are in a 24 month contract.

Using the Upgrade Program/buying outright gives more flexibility to upgrade/change in a years time and more cost effective over 24 months.


----------



## Andyblue

Arvi said:


> Anyone used the Apple Upgrade Program? I pay £15/monthh sim only on a iphone6 since its been out of contract with high allowances for data and minutes. Most tarriffs with any decent data seem to be £50/month+ and then you are in a 24 month contract.
> 
> Using the Upgrade Program/buying outright gives more flexibility to upgrade/change in a years time and more cost effective over 24 months.


No, did look at it and considered it, but decided to just put the money to one side and save up myself for next phone - thought process was what if I don't want the next iPhone ? What if I fancy a change etc.

As yourself, I'm on sim only and still run and happy with my 6, so if when I want a new one, not tied to anyone


----------



## Arvi

I didn't know about the program until a friend mentioned it.Design wise the 8 looks like the 6. I'm waiting for Apple to get a new battery in stock so for now may just keep the 6 if the battery helps speed the phone up.


----------



## DrEskimo

Arvi said:


> Using the Upgrade Program/buying outright gives more flexibility to upgrade/change in a years time and more cost effective over 24 months.


Think the cost is just the same, so not sure it's more cost effective? You don't get the phone cheaper, its just a 0% interest loan?

As for flexibility, I think it's less flexible. Essentially doesn't it just assume the phone will be worth 50% of its value after 1yr? So if you realise you can get a better price for it, you would have to settle the finance first, or let it run till the end of the 24months when it's fully paid off.

Think it makes far more sense to just save up buy when you can...!

I mean you could get it on a internet free credit card, but what if you suddenly lose your income stream 1yr in and now facing paying off a credit card balance which will start charging you 18% interest if you don't settle it in full before the end of the promotion period? I'm sure I will have bigger priorities if I lost my job than trying to keep up with paying off a iPhone...


----------



## Arvi

Yep I'm with you there. I think apart from getting Applecare included, or option to upgrade after 12 months, you may as well buy phone outright if you can afford too. Who'd have thought 20 years ago you would even consider buying a mobile for £600+?!


----------



## DrEskimo

Arvi said:


> Yep I'm with you there. I think apart from getting Applecare included, or option to upgrade after 12 months, you may as well buy phone outright if you can afford too. Who'd have thought 20 years ago you would even consider buying a mobile for £600+?!


Haha I know it's nuts right!

I was looking at deals on upgrading as I'm out of contract now. They told me about an iPhone X deal, which was the phone and 15gb of data (unlimited texts and calls), which came to a total cost of £1,300. I began contemplating it, as the phone it worth £999 so the sim plan with 15gb of data was only £300 and seemed like a good deal...

Then I slapped myself for even considering spending £1300 on a phone for the next 2yrs...!

Keeping my 6s and got a sim only for £10 a month...will just buy a replacement when I need to!


----------



## Alan W

DrEskimo said:


> Then I slapped myself for even considering spending £1300 on a phone for the next 2yrs...!


That is crazy but a sign of the times we live in, unfortunately. 

Alan W


----------



## markcaughey

I did also consider the iPhone X as my iPhone 7 payments finish soon and the phone is still worth around £500. I got that when they first came out on the Apple interest free payment scheme and they will sell me the iPhone X on that same plan so my payments would actually go down. Still considering it but I have had a shot of the iPhone X and it is nice but still just a phone my biggest gripe with it is no Touch ID. 

Might just get a fresh battery installed in my 7 Plus and keep it as its still good as new and see what comes out in September, just need to make sure Apple don't scratch it up in the process


----------



## Arvi

markcaughey said:


> I did also consider the iPhone X as my iPhone 7 payments finish soon and the phone is still worth around £500. I got that when they first came out on the Apple interest free payment scheme and they will sell me the iPhone X on that same plan so my payments would actually go down. Still considering it but I have had a shot of the iPhone X and it is nice but still just a phone my biggest gripe with it is no Touch ID.
> 
> Might just get a fresh battery installed in my 7 Plus and keep it as its still good as new and see what comes out in September, just need to make sure Apple don't scratch it up in the process


Have you booked for a postal battery replacement? I tried to last week but they said due to the back log they couldn't offer me that service and that they would book me in to an Apple Store with a 1 hour window. Had an email today to say I should hear from store within a couple of week, again citing a backlog.


----------



## markcaughey

Just saw that Apple are going to be getting rid of the iPhone X this summer due to poor sales :doublesho



Arvi said:


> Have you booked for a postal battery replacement? I tried to last week but they said due to the back log they couldn't offer me that service and that they would book me in to an Apple Store with a 1 hour window. Had an email today to say I should hear from store within a couple of week, again citing a backlog.


No I will likely just book into a store. Im not planning on getting it done right now as I had a feeling they would be pretty busy with battery replacements just now and because my battery isn't that bad yet. They will be doing the battery replacement for £25 up until December 2018


----------



## DrEskimo

markcaughey said:


> Just saw that Apple are going to be getting rid of the iPhone X this summer due to poor sales :doublesho
> 
> No I will likely just book into a store. Im not planning on getting it done right now as I had a feeling they would be pretty busy with battery replacements just now and because my battery isn't that bad yet. They will be doing the battery replacement for £25 up until December 2018


Read beyond the headline mate...there are suggestions that sales are less than predicted, but the main story about discontinuing is just an analyst predicting that Apple may not offer the current generation iPhone X at a cheaper price when the release the next generation iPhone X, as it may harm sales of the new generation one....


----------



## markcaughey

DrEskimo said:


> Read beyond the headline mate...there are suggestions that sales are less than predicted, but the main story about discontinuing is just an analyst predicting that Apple may not offer the current generation iPhone X at a cheaper price when the release the next generation iPhone X, as it may harm sales of the new generation one....


Ah right that makes sense


----------



## pinewood

We buy our iphones from Apple directly and use a sim only plan. The beauty of this is we are free to change providers should we feel a better deal is available from another provider. Those sold by Apple are truly unlocked. Ones from John Lewis will lock to the first sim installed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jue

pinewood said:


> We buy our iphones from Apple directly and use a sim only plan. The beauty of this is we are free to change providers should we feel a better deal is available from another provider. Those sold by Apple are truly unlocked. Ones from John Lewis will lock to the first sim installed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have had my last 3 phones from John Lewis & do the sim only plan also.Went from O2 to EE no problem at all & also gave my sister a older phone I had a sim in from O2 & she is with 3.


----------



## pinewood

Jue said:


> I have had my last 3 phones from John Lewis & do the sim only plan also.Went from O2 to EE no problem at all & also gave my sister a older phone I had a sim in from O2 & she is with 3.


That's interesting, as they told me the phones lock to first sim card provider, yet your experience is totally different.
That was the reason we decided to play it safe and buy them directly from Apple.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

pinewood said:


> We buy our iphones from Apple directly and use a sim only plan. The beauty of this is we are free to change providers should we feel a better deal is available from another provider. Those sold by Apple are truly unlocked. Ones from John Lewis will lock to the first sim installed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only phones provided at reduced cost in conjunction with an airtime contract will sim lock at first use and will be unlocked on request once you have paid fully for them.

Any phone sold as sim-free should be just that.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arvi

Just by way of an update, I contacted Apple Customer Services who booked me in with an Apple Store for the replacement battery on the i6. Due to an influx of replacement batteries I was told they were no longer offering a postal service.

I was contacted a couple of weeks later to say the battery was in, and popped in and work was done within 2 hours. Phone is no longer crashing at 20% and seems a bit faster without any freezing. I'll probably keep hold of this phone for now.

I did also contact Western Computers (Apple reseller as they were local to me), but they were quoting 3 weeks without the phone.


----------



## PaulGTI

Argos have 40 notes off iPhone 8s and Xs.


----------



## matty.13

I just got an I phone 8 , very impressed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

